# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK Fishnews: 4000 fish die in airport hold-up

## AquaticQuotient.com

4000 fish die in airport hold-up

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's Fish News RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

